# Cho trẻ ăn dặm như thế nào là đúng cách



## LamMyTram (26/3/20)

Theo tổ chức Y tế thế giới (WHO) khuyến cáo mẹ nên chỉ bắt đầu cho bé ăn dặm từ khi được tròn 6 tháng tuổi, vì lúc này hệ tiêu hóa của bé mới phát triển tương đối hoàn chỉnh để có thể hấp thu những thực phẩm phức tạp hơn sữa mẹ. Khi đó, cách cho trẻ ăn dặm đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng rất quan trọng trong việc phát triển thể chất và trí tuệ. Thực tế có rất nhiều bậc cha mẹ lúng túng về cách cho trẻ ăn dặm như thế nào là đúng cách, làm thế nào để cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho trẻ. Dưới đây sẽ là những lưu ý giúp mẹ dễ dàng hơn trong việc giúp bé ăn dặm.



​
*Cho bé ăn dặm đúng thời điểm*
Đầu tiên, cha mẹ cần hiểu rằng 6 tháng không phải tiêu chuẩn để bắt đầu cho bé ăn dặm, cần có thêm các điều kiện sau:

Cân nặng tăng gấp đôi so với khi sinh.
Bé biết giữ đầu thẳng và có thể tự ngồi.
Biết đưa môi dưới về phía trước để nhận thức ăn từ thìa.
Biết ngoảnh đầu đi nơi khác khi không muốn ăn món nào đó.
Lưỡi không còn phản xạ tự động đẩy vật lạ.
Và bé thể hiện sự thích thú đối với thức ăn cha mẹ đưa.
Tuy nhiên, không ít mẹ muốn bé yêu tăng cân và phát triển nhanh nên đã cho bé dùng bột ăn dặm từ 4 tháng tuổi. Thực tế việc này làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh cho trẻ như:

Khiến bé dễ chán sữa mẹ nên bú ít đi, dẫn đến tình trạng thiếu hụt các chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng từ sữa mẹ. Điều này khiên bé giảm sức đề khác, tăng nguy cơ suy dinh dưỡng.
Tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh béo phì vì được bồi bổ quá mức.
Dễ bị dị ứng thực phẩm do hệ tiêu hóa của bé chưa hoàn thiện. Thậm chí khi trẻ đã ăn dặm ở tháng thứ 6, mẹ cũng phải cẩn thận, chỉ cho bé ăn thăm dò món mới mỗi lần một ít và quan sát phản ứng của con.
Thận và dạ dày của bé chưa phát triển hoàn thiện sẽ dễ bị tổn thương. Trước 4 tháng tuổi, hệ tiêu hóa của bé chưa tiết đủ các enzyme để phân chia đạm, chất béo thành những mảnh nhỏ giúp cơ thể dễ tiêu hóa nên thân sẽ buộc phải làm việc quá sức. Việc phải ăn dặm sớm những thức ăn đặc có thể khiến bé bị táo bón, tiêu chảy, rối loạn tiêu hóa.
Dạ dày của bé sẽ dễ bị tổn thương do lớp niêm mạc bề mặt và lớp dịch nhầy còn mỏng nhưng phải co bóp mạnh mẽ, chịu sự cọ xát của thực phẩm.Đây có thể là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến bé mắc các bệnh lý về dạ dày trong tương lai..
Khi chưa đủ 6 tháng tuổi, các cơ hàm, lưỡi, hầu, họng của trẻ chưa phối hợp nhịp nhàng, đồng thời lười chưa đẩy được thức ăn vào đúng đường tiêu hóa nên bé dễ bị sặc và nghẹn. Nguy hiểm là thực phẩm có thể tràn vào đường thở gây tắc nghẽn nguy hiểm.
Giấc ngủ luôn đóng vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình phát triển của bé nhưng để dạ dầy chứa lượng lớn thức ăn dặm sẽ khiến bé bị đầy bụng, khó tiêu, gây khó ngủ.
Ngược lại, nếu cho bé ăn dặm muộn sau 6 tháng tuổi, nhiều khả năng trẻ sẽ bị phát triển chậm. Bởi vì giai đoạn ăn dặm, trẻ cần ăn bổ sung vì nhu cầu năng lượng tăng. Từ khi bé được 6 tháng tuổi năng lượng từ sữa mẹ chỉ đủ cung cấp khoảng 450kcal/ngày, trong khi đó giai đoạn này trẻ cần khoảng 700kcal/ngày. Vì vậy, ăn dặm đúng cách là cần thiết để bù đắp năng lượng thiếu hụt và lượng thức ăn trong các bữa ăn dặm cũng cần tăng lên khi trẻ lớn lên để đảm bảo trẻ không còi cọc, phát triển bình thường.
Hơn nữa trong giai đoạn này, lượng sắt dự trữ không còn, do vậy trẻ sẽ thiếu sắt nếu chỉ được cung cấp từ sữa mẹ, do vậy ăn dặm sẽ là nguồn cung lượng sắt cần thiết để bù đắp sự thiếu hụt đó. Lúc trẻ 6 – 12 tháng là khoảng thời gian thiếu hụt sắt lớn nhất, nếu cơ thể không đủ lượng sắt cần thiết bé sẽ bị thiếu máu.

*Ăn dặm đúng cách*
Theo kinh nghiệm được đúc kết từ việc chăm sóc sức khỏe trẻ em của Hiệp hội Nhi khoa Hoa Kỳ (American Acedemy of Pediatrics), ăn dặm đúng cách cần đảm bảo những nguyên tắc sau:

*Cho bé tập ăn dặm với những thức ăn gần giống với sữa mẹ*
Trong 6 tháng đầu đời, bé chỉ biết loại thức ăn là sữa mẹ hay sữa công thức. Do đó, ở giai đoạn đầu của hành trình, mẹ nên cho bé tập ăn dặm với những thức ăn gần giống với sữa để bé quen dần với những thức ăn mới lạ và cũng như dành thời gian cho bộ máy tiêu hóa của bé thích nghi dần. Nên áp dụng nguyên tắc ngọt – mặn khi bắt đầu giai đoạn này, thường thì bột ngọt sẽ là lựa chọn đầu tiên khi tập cho trẻ ăn dặm vì mùi vị tương tự với sữa mẹ. Sau đó, mẹ có thể cho bé chuyển dần sang bột mặn với nhiều thành phần dinh dưỡng hơn như thịt, cá,…

*Nguyên tắc “ít – nhiều”*
Khi đồng hành cùng bé trong giai đoạn ăn dặm, hẳn là mẹ sẽ rất sốt ruột và mong muốn được nhìn thấy bé yêu của mình ăn thật nhiều, thật ngon. Nhưng việc cho bé ăn dặm đúng cách cần sự kiên nhẫn từ phía mẹ. Bé cần được tập ăn một cách khoa học, hợp lý, ăn từ ít đến nhiều để bộ máy tiêu hóa của con dần thích nghi, tăng khả năng hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng được tốt hơn.
Ban đầu mẹ có thể cho con ăn 1 – 2 muỗng bột loãng, sau đó tăng dần lên 1/3 chén, rồi đến nửa chén,… sẽ đảm bảo sự tiêu hóa và cung cấp đầy đủ năng lượng – dưỡng chất cần thiết cho nhu cầu phát triển của trẻ.

_*Nguyên tắc “loãng – đặc”*_
Đây là nguyên tắc cần ghi nhớ để quá trình ăn dặm của trẻ được suôn sẻ. Điều này giúp trẻ không bị phản ứng khi tiếp xúc với thức ăn lạ, hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ có thể dần làm quen và tiêu hóa được những thức ăn phức tạp hơn.

*Nguyên tắc không ép trẻ ăn*
Khi bắt đầu ăn dặm, sau lần thử thứ nhất, nếu bé háo hức há miệng và vui vẻ tiếp nhận đồ ăn thì mẹ có thể yên tấm là bé đã sẵn sàng. Trái lại, nếu bé nhăn nhó, ngoảnh mặt đi hoặc phì thức ăn ra thì bé chưa sẵn sàng và cha mẹ không nên ép con mà thay vào đó cho trẻ tạm ngưng việc ăn dặm một thời gian 5 – 7 ngày rồi sau đó sẽ tiếp tục tập luyện cho trẻ.
Nhiều mẹ vì muốn con ăn nhiều nên thậm chí ép buộc bé ăn dặm. Điều này là hoàn toàn sai lầm. Vì đây giai đoạn ăn dặm nghĩa là chỉ bổ sung thực phẩm mới bên cạnh sữa – thức ăn chính của bé. Bên cạnh đó việc ép buộc ăn có thể khiến bé hình thành tâm lý tiêu cực với ăn uống, làm bé sợ hãi việc ăn dặm. Đây chính là một trong những nguyên nhân chủ yếu khiến bé biếng ăn nên mẹ hãy thật lưu ý.

*Thực phẩm cho trẻ ăn dặm*

Để phát triển tốt, trẻ ăn dặm nhưng vẫn cần được tiếp tục bú sữa mẹ hàng ngày ít nhất 3 – 4 lần và ăn từ 2 bữa cháo/bột trong ngày rồi tăng lên 3 – 4 bữa một ngày khi gần 1 tuổi. Giai đoạn tập cho bé ăn dặm là giai đoạn bé bắt đầu khám phá các mùi vị cũng như những thực phẩm khác nhau, mẹ cần kiên nhẫn cho bé ăn từng nhóm thực phẩm một để cho bé làm quen và đồng thời để thoi dõi cơ thể bé có dị ứng với thực phẩm nào hay không. Thông thường thì bé cần 5 – 7 ngày để làm quen với một loại thực phẩm mới. Sau giai đoạn làm quen, mẹ có thể kết hợp các nhóm thực phẩm với nhau để tăng cường chất dinh dưỡng cho bé cũng như thay đổi khẩu vị cho con.



​
Tuy nhiên để đảm bảo bữa ăn của bé luôn đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng, mẹ nên kết hợp 4 nhóm thực phẩm sau:

*Nhóm chất đường bột (gạo, khoai, yến mạch,…)*
Đây là nhóm thực phảm cung cấp năng lượng hàng ngày cho bé ăn dặm. Mẹ có thể nghiền cháo, khoai cho bé làm quen với nhóm thực phẩm này hoặc nấu bột yến mạch cho thêm phong phú bữa ăn của bé.
Mẹ nên sử dụng gạo tẻ, gạo tám mới, không nên trộn lẫn gạo nếp (khiến cháo bị đặc khó ăn), không kết hợp với hạt sen, đậu xanh dễ gây cảm giác khó ăn và chậm tiêu cho trẻ. Với trẻ 1 tuổi, các mẹ nên đa dạng thực đơn để tránh làm trẻ chán ăn, biếng ăn trong thời gian ăn dặm. Mẹ có thể chế biến các loại súp, bún, phở, bánh đa,… để kích thích trẻ ăn.

*Nhóm chất đạm*
Chất đạm đóng vai trò quan trọng trong sự phát triển của bé, đạm cung cấp các acid amin cần thiết thúc đẩy sự tăng trưởng và phục hồ của tế bào. Khi bé mới bắt đầu tập ăn dặm, nên cho trẻ ăn đạm thịt nạc (lợn, gà) và lòng đỏ trứng gà bởi đây là những thực phẩm giàu đạm mà dễ tiêu phù hợp với bộ máy tiêu hóa non nớt của trẻ. Trẻ bước sang tháng thứ 7, có thể cho trẻ ăn thịt bò, cá, tôm. Và khi trẻ được 1 tuổi nên ăn cả quả trứng gà gồm cả lòng đỏ và lòng trắng.
Mẹ chú ý không cho bé ăn quá nhiều đạm, vì sẽ gây nguy hại cho hệ thống tiêu hóa của bé. Nên cho con ăn cả đạm động vật (thịt, cá,…) và đạm thực vật (gồm các loại đậu, đỗ,…), việc kết hợp phù hợp giữa hai loại đạm sẽ giúp bé phát triển khỏe mạnh.

*Nhóm rau củ quả*
Vitamin, chất xơ và một số khoáng chất là những chất không thể thiếu cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé. Mẹ có thể tập cho bé ăn hoa quả tươi như uống nước cam, xoài xay, đu đủ xay, chuối tiêu nạo,… những thực phẩm này sẽ giúp bổ sung các vitamin, chất chống oxy hóa giúp cho hệ miễn dịch của bé phát triển, phòng chống các bệnh đường ruột.
Tuy nhiên mẹ cần lưu ý chế biến hoa quả cho đúng cách như rửa sạch rau dưới vòi nước, không dự trữ rau củ quá lâu để không làm mất chất dinh dưỡng và ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé.

*Nhóm chất béo*
Chất béo ngoài việc cung cấp năng lượng, còn là thành phần của màng tế bào và mô não. Nhóm chất béo đóng là dung môi giúp các vitamin A,D,E,K,… hòa tan, hấp thụ vào cơ thể.
Trẻ cần được ăn cả dầu thực vật (đậu nành, mè,…) và mỡ động vật (mỡ gà, mỡ lợn,…) với tỷ lệ tốt nhất là 1:1 nên xen kẽ các bữa dầu và mỡ. Đặc biệt, các mẹ cần lưu ý không nên cho con ăn dầu gấc hàng ngày mà chỉ nên ăn 1 – 2 lần/tuần để tránh vàng da do thừa vitamin A.

*Những lưu ý khi chế biến món ăn dặm*

*

*​
Khi bé chưa tròn 1 tuổi, không nên thêm gia vị/nước mắm vào món ăn dặm. Vì thêm mắm, muối vào đồ ăn dặm sẽ khiến thận của bé phải hoạt động quá sức gây hại cho thận.
Nguyên liệu làm thức ăn cho bé cần sạch và đảm bảo an toàn, không có bất kỳ sinh vật gây bệnh nào, không sử dụng các hóa chất có hại cho bé. Các mẹ cần rửa tay sạch trước khi chế biến thức ăn và khi cho con ăn. Đặc biệt cần lưu ý cá phải được gỡ hết xương, tôm được bóc sạch vỏ băm nhuyễn để tránh gây hại cho họng và dạ dày của bé.
Những dụng cụ làm bếp và đồ đựng thức ăn của bé cần được rửa và giữa sạch. Thức ăn sau khi nấu cần cho trẻ ăn ngay trong vòng 2 giờ.

*Thời kỳ ăn dặm của bé*
Thông thường, thời kỳ ăn dặm của bé chia thành 3 giai đoạn
Giai đoạn ăn bột (bắt đầu từ 4 – 8 tháng tuổi): Mẹ có thể nấu bột cho con hoặc hiện nay có nhiều loại bột dinh dưỡng đóng hộp sẵn đã có đủ dưỡng chất thiết yếu cho trẻ. Nhưng khi chọn mua bột cho con, mẹ nhớ chọn sản phẩm có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng đến từ các thương hiệu uy tín.
Giai đoạn ăn cháo (bé được 9 – 10 tháng): Khi nấu cháo cho bé, mẹ không chỉ dùng nước hầm xương không mà nên cho bé ăn cả xác thịt, cá, rau của tán nhuyễn hoặc băm nhỏ. Nên nấu sẵn một nồi cháo riêng, mỗi bữa múc cháo ra và cho thịt, cá, rau củ vào nấu chín, bắc ra thì cho một muỗng dầu ăn. Nếu cần xay nhuyễn hoặc rây thưa thì nên làm trước khi nấu để tránh làm mất chất dinh dưỡng trong thực phẩm.
Giai đoạn ăn cơm (từ sau 1 tuổi): Khi bé đã có gần đủ hàm răng để có thể nhai cơm. Các mẹ cần chú ý nấu cơm cho con cần nấu mềm, các loại thịt, cá xé nhỏ, rau cắt ngắn để trẻ dễ nhai không bị hóc.

Hy vọng với những chia sẻ trên đây sẽ giúp các mẹ giảm được lo lắng phần nào khi bé bước vào giai đoạn ăn dặm. Bên cạnh đó cha mẹ có thể tham khảo đồ dùng ăn dặm hay các sản phẩm khác dành cho bé tại: Bedayroi


----------



## angelapham1987 (4/5/20)

Mom có cho con ăn dặm theo kiểu Nhật hay BLW không ạ? cho mình xin chút kinh nghiệm với ạ


----------

